# How much energy does your HDTV use?



## lotuseclat79

Taking aim at energy-sucking TVs.

*EPA sets new guidelines for efficiency that will rise through 2012.*

Hint: LED-lit LCD < non-LED-lit LCD < Plasma



> In September, Energy Star unveiled its guidelines for 2010. Starting next May, TVs will need to be 40 percent more efficient than todays standard to receive Energy Star certification. By May 2012, the bar rises to 65 percent.
> ...
> The EPA, which helps run Energy Star, will put in place a requirement that TVs greater than 50 inches in size meet the same On Mode requirements as a screen of 50 inches  108 watts,
> ...
> CNETs TV reviewers found a 50-inch Vizio plasma that sucks down 474 watts and a 50-inch Panasonic that sips just 163 watts


-- Tom


----------



## JohnWill

My 50" Samsung plasma sucks 400W, and my 42" LCD uses 125W.

Obviously, no plasma TV is going to receive the Energy Star certification, no way they'll cut that back to those numbers!


----------



## acameron

Just wondering??

How much energy does a regular (tube) TV use in comparison to the LCDs and Plasma TVs?


What about an old school 46" Magnavox rear projection TV?

In other words as we gain in tech, does effeciency automaticaly increase or not?


----------



## JohnWill

A tube TV comes in about the same as a plasma, but far more than the LCD models. I think about the only large screen sets that are going to pass those new standards are the LED backlit LCD models.

Note that as computers gained performance, they also gained in power use! I remember when a P/S of 100 or 130 watts was plenty. The original IBM-PC had a 65W supply. Try running any configuration nowadays on less than about 250W or more.


----------



## hewee

Years ago I had a Shape 20 CRT and it used only 95 watts.


----------



## JohnWill

I measured the wattage of a 35" Hitachi set, and it came in at 380 watts.


----------



## hewee

The watts are high on some TV's.

I said 20" but it was a 21" TV. I got it at Kmart and I guess the watts was the selling point because it had the big plastic sticker in the top corner of that TV showing how it only used 95 watts and how your save money with this TV. 

Not like you see TV's sold that way and that is the only time I seen a TV sold that way but that one was and it worked and that was one reason I got that TV. It was back in 1981 when I got that. I remember because I started working out of town the last week of 1980 and my place got broken into and the 17" Sony TV, Atari was taken.Dad worked out buy where I lived so said he would look in on the place each day so he may of drove up and scared them off. Had a rock drive way so you hear anyone also driving into the place. He came in the back/side door where the carport was and they went out the front. I think I know who it was to but what can you do.

I only have a 27" in living and 20" in the bed room and both are old tube TV's.
I keep waiting to get a cheaper one and they have come down a lot but I say they are still over price.


----------



## tomdkat

My old 57" Toshiba 57HX81 CRT-based Rear-Projection HD monitor used 188w. 

My current Mitsubishi 65" WD-65733 DLP-based Rear-Projection HDTV uses 275w.

I guess my old Toshiba HD monitor was fairly power efficient. 

Peace...


----------



## JohnWill

I try to use my Plasma more in the winter, it's a good heater for the family room.


----------



## tomdkat

So, it's a dual-purpose set, then? 

Peace...


----------



## JohnWill

Yep, heater and entertainment. Too bad I have heat pumps, because when I loose the electricity I lose heat and entertainment.


----------



## gloveroliver12

it was 250 watt


----------

